# 04 Sentra Spec-V 6th Gear Problem



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking at buying a used 2004 Sentra Spec-V. I've test drove it twice and had trouble shifting into 6th gear. I read through some of the posts and people said it takes some getting used to. The second time I drove the car, I was able to get it into 6th gear but it felt sluggish and I needed to apply more force than any of the other gears. Also, when downshifting, it was hard to get it back into 5th. I would either have to jump over to 4th or jiggle the shifter in neutral a bit before it would go back into 5th. 

So my question is, is there a trick to getting it into 6th? Or is there a potential transmission problem? 

I have had a couple 5-speeds in the past, but I admit I know more about engines than transmissions.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> I am looking at buying a used 2004 Sentra Spec-V. I've test drove it twice and had trouble shifting into 6th gear. I read through some of the posts and people said it takes some getting used to. The second time I drove the car, I was able to get it into 6th gear but it felt sluggish and I needed to apply more force than any of the other gears. Also, when downshifting, it was hard to get it back into 5th. I would either have to jump over to 4th or jiggle the shifter in neutral a bit before it would go back into 5th.
> 
> So my question is, is there a trick to getting it into 6th? Or is there a potential transmission problem?
> 
> I have had a couple 5-speeds in the past, but I admit I know more about engines than transmissions.


I think the earlier 04 models didnt have a reverse lockout mechanism. Takes some getting used to. The reverse lockout on my '05 broke yrs ago. I just got used to it.


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> I think the earlier 04 models didnt have a reverse lockout mechanism. Takes some getting used to. The reverse lockout on my '05 broke yrs ago. I just got used to it.


Thanks for the advice. I'm going to check out another Spec-V tomorrow and compare that to the first one if I get a chance to test drive it. 

I'd like to say its just me needing to get used to the gears since I love how this car drives. But, even when I was able to get the shifter into 6th gear, it took a lot of force. That and the problem of getting back into fifth when shifting out of 6th.

All in all, my concern is that I could be potentially buying a car that has a tranny that is about to crap out.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm going to check out another Spec-V tomorrow and compare that to the first one if I get a chance to test drive it.
> 
> I'd like to say its just me needing to get used to the gears since I love how this car drives. But, even when I was able to get the shifter into 6th gear, it took a lot of force. That and the problem of getting back into fifth when shifting out of 6th.
> 
> All in all, my concern is that I could be potentially buying a car that has a tranny that is about to crap out.


What yr is the other Spec-V?


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

Well there's actually two I want to check out. There's a 2005 and a 2002. 

I'm assuming the 2005 would have the lockout mechanism like yours, and the 2002 wouldn't. 

I think saw on some of the threads that the tranny's from 2002 are a little different as well, so I don't know how great of a comparison that would be.

I would love to know what the issue is with the 2004, but I'm scared to buy it if the transmission potentially has serious issues.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> Well there's actually two I want to check out. There's a 2005 and a 2002.
> 
> I'm assuming the 2005 would have the lockout mechanism like yours, and the 2002 wouldn't.
> 
> ...



The gearing is slightly different from the 2002 and the 2005.


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> The gearing is slightly different from the 2002 and the 2005.


I test drove the 2005 today and I think the 6th gear is messed up on the 2004. I have a fried who has a Jeep which lost a 5th gear and he said his 5th gear felt the same before it completely went. Long story short, I loved the 2005 and I bought it instead of the 2004.


----------

